# Burmball?



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw a video on youtube and it's of a snake called "Burmball" apparently it's burmese x ball python. i didn't even know that was possible? can snakes that are so different in size still breed?


----------



## MrBates (Mar 30, 2010)

I just googled it and there seems to be a few topics around the net about it.
Personally i think its a stupid idea and they dont look that good anyway.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 30, 2010)

alot of people around the world have bred quite a few different snakes together.
even a few forums devoted the hybridising.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

lol yeah i know people support hybrids and stuff. but i just don't get how a burmese and a ball python can mate? lol


----------



## Retic (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe it was a Dwarf Burmese, they only get around 2.5 metres in length.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 30, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> but i just don't get how a burmese and a ball python can mate? lol



Well when a mummy snake loves a daddy snake very much.......

I guess if the right bits line up there's no reason why they couldn't mate?...now excuse me while I go and put my stimsons and scrubby together for the upcoming season


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Mar 30, 2010)

well ive seen a few crazy crosses, and know a few people over seas who have seen them first hand
things like walls (woma X ball)
chrondos X balls 
carprondos (carpets x chrondos) 

there was once even a carprondo X carball (carpet x ball) 

there trying every possibble cross they can think off even stuff like spotted x chrondos 

some look good other look like crap but like it or lump it its where the hobby is going


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah i have been to a few of those forums! there are all sorts of photos and some are awesome, but yeah like most have said its just crazy some of the mixes and i hope they dont get to popular!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

lol yeah possibly. it's just crazy over there. it's in UK though not america.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well when a mummy snake loves a daddy snake very much.......
> 
> I guess if the right bits line up there's no reason why they couldn't mate?...now excuse me while I go and put my stimsons and scrubby together for the upcoming season


lol haha i suppose thats how it works.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> well ive seen a few crazy crosses, and know a few people over seas who have seen them first hand
> things like walls (woma X ball)
> chrondos X balls
> carprondos (carpets x chrondos)
> ...





sweetangel said:


> yeah i have been to a few of those forums! there are all sorts of photos and some are awesome, but yeah like most have said its just crazy some of the mixes and i hope they dont get to popular!



lol yeah crazy hybrids put out some good ones but not all. the carpondro is apparently snakebyte's favourite. lol


----------



## unique (Mar 30, 2010)

Do they have defects? are they healthy? do these things matter these days?


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2010)

unique said:


> Do they have defects? are they healthy? do these things matter these days?


they look healthy in the video on youtube. lol =P


----------



## kenneally1 (Apr 19, 2010)

jackie and rain's burmball is stunning!!! she's called indica , for more info on her check out her facebook page "indica burmball".


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 19, 2010)

one hybrid i want to see pics of are coastal x bhp,they have apparently been successfully bred together(and had bubs)


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 19, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> one hybrid i want to see pics of are coastal x bhp,they have apparently been successfully bred together(and had bubs)


wouldn't look good i reckon. what would that be? a coastal patterned snake with a black head? lol


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 20, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> wouldn't look good i reckon. what would that be? a coastal patterned snake with a black head? lol


 i have some assumptions of what they may look like but ?


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 20, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> i have some assumptions of what they may look like but ?


it'd be interesting definitely. lol


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't think you can do that.

can you do that? really?!


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;S-TXm3SDwsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-TXm3SDwsM[/video]

oh fudgcicle

they did it


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

omg

that is almost as cool as a jungle corn

corn x king snake


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 21, 2010)

ball x carpet, & a black head x carpet


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 21, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> ball x carpet, & a black head x carpet


umm is that second pic a bredli and a bhp?


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 21, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> umm is that second pic a bredli and a bhp?


 thats right mate


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> thats right mate



a hypo? whats the point of breeding the pigment out of a snake to breed it then with a black headed?


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 21, 2010)

any more pics of the bhp x bredli?has it got a carpet shaped head or an aspidites shaped head?


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 21, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> thats right mate


lol well thats just no good. haha. i dont like it hey. a bredli with no pits? and black head. lol


----------

